# Moving on...



## jmor (May 6, 2018)

Well, I've been ghosting these forums for a while reading up and learning what I can, but it's time to take the leap. I left the Navy not too long ago after spending a decent amount of time in the SEAL pipeline (just under 3 years in total, although that was with multiple rolls and not consecutive training), before sustaining a pretty wicked injury. I was dropped from training and offered a reclassification opportunity to SARC, but it required a one year minimum period in limited duty status basically working as a desk jockey for a ship's officer until I could be cleared medically to begin the process of transitioning to the SARC pipeline. I was also told I had to re-up with a six-year contract for the job, 24 months training 4 years service. The other option was get out with disability and a full GI Bill. At just under 21, it didn't make sense to me to sign up for what would essentially be a tarp for an eight year extension in a job that I didn't feel that burning fire for. Whether the decision to take the deal the Navy offered (to leave) was a good one or not is yet to be revealed, but I'm now enrolled in a pretty prestigious school for a dual degree program with scholarship. 

Now to the point (I know you're biting your nails here), I was contacted by a close, respected mentor from the community about a couple jobs he thought I might be interested in. One of which was the CIA NCS/DO. I thanked him for his guidance and got about researching what I could. Within the DO there are several jobs that I think I would enjoy based on the limited knowledge I've gathered from their suggested reading list, but I've got my eye on one--the Paramilitary Operations Officer. Based on my research, I've found conflicting knowledge on whether or not it is at all possible to join their ranks without special operations combat military experience. I'm back to full health again and applying for the CIA DO two-year internship, and the plan would be to work for the DO as an Operations Officer then make the transition over (if that's what it takes). 

When I was preparing for phase and training in general, I paid a lot of attention to my mentors and what they offered and it served me well. So here I am, again turning to the community and requesting to draw from the knowledge pool here. PM, replies to this post, I'll take whatever knowledge or assistance I can get. 

Thank you


----------



## BellRinger5984 (May 7, 2018)

FAQs — Central Intelligence Agency

"Individuals who have applied to, or are interested in applying to, positions with CIA should not associate with CIA’s Facebook page or Twitter feed. That includes posting content, ‘friending’ or ‘following’ the Agency, and/or ‘liking’ or sharing content or commentary. Applicant communication with the Agency must be conducted in authorized channels, not via social media."

I don't know, but I would be careful what you post about the CIA if you are looking for employment by them. If I were you I wouldn't talk about them in open channels.


----------



## jmor (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for that excerpt and the suggestion. I read about it too, which is why I haven't had any interaction as described. Besides, social media isn't really my scene. I kept PII restricted here for the reason of not having anything tied to me, unless they get me to confess to writing this by putting me on hallucinogenic drugs...


----------



## CDG (May 7, 2018)

jmor said:


> Thanks for that excerpt and the suggestion. I read about it too, which is why I haven't had any interaction as described. Besides, social media isn't really my scene. I kept PII restricted here for the reason of not having anything tied to me, unless they get me to confess to writing this by putting me on hallucinogenic drugs...


Do you think you are somehow totally untraceable here? You registered with an email address. If I were you, I would keep my mouth shut about plans to join the NCS.


----------



## jmor (May 7, 2018)

Randomly generated emails and public IPs are fun tools for just that occasion. Just wanted to know if anyone had any knowledge on this or if I'm wasting my time. Reading through threads there were already a few on people talking about this line of work although I couldn't find an answer to this question especially with multiple conflicting sources online. I guess sentiment has changed over time when it comes to this topic. Thank you anyways for your time.


----------



## CDG (May 7, 2018)

Ok Clancy. Let's try this a different way. This topic is not going to be discussed on an open internet forum. Best of luck. Locked.


----------

